# Buffalo Lodge?



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

I heard it got winter killed pretty good, I was going to try it out but wanted to see if anyone had any luck. I would be going after pike, perch and walleye. Also anyone have any luck up at Grano crossing or Darling?


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Tried buffalo lodge a few times with no luck at all. Heard from a few people there were dead fish all over when the ice came off. Lots of sea gulls and pelicans there so they must be eating the winterkill.


----------

